# GM Realtree concept truck



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Anyone notice the winch mounted in the front bumper on the realtree concept truck? Any information on this? I tried looking in the GM upfitter site but couldn't find any info. Looks like a clean way of moutning a winch.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

You mean it has a bumper instead of the tin foil they call a stock bumper


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No pic? We have to search to know what you're talking about? I'm WAY too lazy for that!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like they fabbed a mount and cut a hole in the lower bumper for it. I believe that's a factory bumper. I know there are companies that make kits to mount winches in/behind factory bumpers on the Fords, but the bumper ends up sitting a couple inches further forward, not as clean as the setup in the pictures..


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks to me thats where the front license plate would go.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a beautiful truck, I wish they'd offer the regular ones with black plastic grilles and bumpers instead of the chrome. The black plastic looks too excessive on half tons but on this it'd look perfect.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I think it looks like the stock bumper and they cut out where the license plate bolts on. Thats why I like it, factory bumper with the winch behind it. So no info on the mount, must have been a oneoff made for the truck.


----------

